# Aura Force 340a Manual



## Nero Energy (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi all, new here and planning to put in a sub with an old amp my grandfather passed to me. Im looking for the owner manual for the _Aura Force 340a. _To my knowledge, its a 340w 2 channel @ 4 ohms.
I wanted to know the specs in the bridge mode, the impedance it's steady at in the mode, and what watts the sub would see.


----------



## Nero Energy (Apr 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Found this old for sale thread:









[SOLD] BNIB Aura Force 340A


1. Product: Aura Force 340A 2. Specs: 100X2 RMS @ 13.8v [click the small picture for the full spec sheet] 3. Description/Condition: New in the box never installed. Tested 100% working.:thumbsup: 4. Price: $115 shipped 5. Pictures...




www.caraudioclassifieds.org





Looks like it's [email protected] 4 ohm stereo
Bridged into 4 ohms looks to be the 340 watts rating
That would work out to around 170x2 @ 2 ohm stereo
Stable to 2 ohm stereo/4 ohm bridged

Another pic I found showed it has two 25A fuses which lines up with those power figures on an A/B amp. I'd say you're pretty likely to see the 340ish watts at the subwoofer on a single 4 ohm load.


----------



## Nero Energy (Apr 27, 2021)

Prefect, know I know the bridge rating and ohms. Thank you for the link


----------

